# Heres my E30..



## Imran_akn (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey guys, i'v been looking around here for a while, figured id post up my car.
me and my old man decided to give the cars a little love and i took some terrible quality pics..


















































so the leather had seen better days..









After reading a few guides threads i thought id give re-dying a try..









Before and after'ish (not yet conditioned)









next up will be a diy wheel refurb and have the front splitter repainted.

Any help regarding products i can use on the roof. (Its fabric)

thanks for looking

please be kind, im still a noob lol:wave:


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice car, love that classic E30 shape!

Good job on the seats, fantastic improvement!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

2 gorgeous cars there! the E30 is my favourite shape 3-series and the old Mustang is ultimately cool!


----------



## carlsg (Aug 12, 2008)

very nice mate the mustang is lush allways wanted one


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

nice car good work fella :thumb:


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

e30 looks amazing
got a soft spot for them


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice!! 

As for roof try 303 fabric protection after its cleaned as for cleaning i'v never done a convertible im sure someone be along to help soon!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice looking car, Had a couple of E30's myself.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Lovely car, still mainain the E30 is the only good looking 3 series.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry mate, I'm sure the E30 is great but I can't take my eyes off that Mustang, WOW.
Off upstairs for a lie down !


----------



## marq.fcb (Jul 5, 2009)

stang rules :thumb:


----------



## joeac (Jun 26, 2010)

E30 is a stunning car.:thumb:


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

this e30 looks hot 
mustang is very nice too. is it yours?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Two stunning cars :thumb: Have always had a soft spot for the E30s, and loving your one with those wheels


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice, both cars.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

What a lovely pair of cars! Nice work!


----------



## Imran_akn (Oct 9, 2009)

Ahhh cheers guys! And yes the mustang is my dads pride and joy 
For those interested its a 68 coupe we imported from dallas, 4.7l v8 289 cu.. And its as original an example as we could find


----------



## Big D Cro (Feb 4, 2011)

Great lookong cars. What kind of rims are on the e30? E36 M3 replicas with 4 lugs?


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Love the coupes with the Mtech kits on them now you just need to blackan up the front lights to match the grill:thumb:


----------



## Hondahead1991 (Feb 19, 2011)

Love that shape of 3 series and it's in good condition for it's age.. Liking the soft top


----------



## Imran_akn (Oct 9, 2009)

Big D Cro said:


> Great lookong cars. What kind of rims are on the e30? E36 M3 replicas with 4 lugs?


yes sir, you have an eye for detail lol


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning cars,both of them...


----------



## Imran_akn (Oct 9, 2009)

Evening gents, haven't really posted on here in a while, but im always lurking around having a good read. Unfortunately got rid of my favourite car i will ever own.. The E30. i even went to the extent of trying to buy it back with no joy, so i replaced it with a 330ci m spot, a great car it has to be said. More recently i replaced it with my dream car..:driver:

So heres my M3..

Overview
1 x noob with orbital :buffer:
megs 105 on medium cut hex pad
megs 205 on finishing hex pad
autoglym srp
megs carnauba wax

The results


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

very nice,good job on the leather to


----------



## Steve_Dub (Oct 1, 2012)

Great reflections on the M3. The E30 looked good as well :thumb:


----------



## Imran_akn (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks gents, am in the process of mirror polishing my wheels as the laquer had lifted and they were curb rashed. Il post a few pics soon as im done.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Gotta love the e30


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

nice m3 and the stang, shame you sold the e30. have you got a puncture on the front in the last pic?


----------



## Imran_akn (Oct 9, 2009)

Haha i was waiting for that! I used the tyre to bleed my clutch slave system, then i got lazy about pumping it as i took the wheels off for refurb.


----------



## caddydaddyoad (May 8, 2007)

New M3 looks well Sir. If I could fall out of love with my Corrado id have one of those!!


----------



## lindon (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice car


----------

